# General > Photography >  What were the names of the old Thurso streets  before they were re-named

## caithnessmw

I would love to know of the old street names in Thurso before they were re-named. 

John ....... was re-named to Olrig Street
............... was changed to Princes Street
 etc etc 

If anyone knows any more streets before they were re-named please help! A photo would be nice if anyone has one

Thanks

CaithnessMW

----------


## onering

The Record Office upstairs at the library in Wick has old maps of Thurso, going back to about 1850.

----------


## cullpacket

https://maps.nls.uk/view/75252999

----------

